# UK Audi A3



## GhettoUK (Feb 7, 2005)

*UK Audi A3 - Updated!*

Thought i'd post some pics of my new A3 on 19" BBS CH's and H&R Coilovers..
































































I havn't had the chance for a proper photoshoot yet, but when I do, i'll post some more pics up here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by GhettoUK at 2:24 AM 2/26/2005_


----------



## 03GTI-Vr6 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: UK Audi A3 (GhettoUK)*

Damn... I hate you.







I'm just hatin' because the 3-door A3 won't be coming over here and it's so damn hawt! You're lucky to get all the cool toys over there. Nice choice of wheels too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm liking it a-lot so far!


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: UK Audi A3 (GhettoUK)*

What kinds of engine and trim do you opt for your A3?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: UK Audi A3 (A4Jetta)*

That's one great-looking A3. Gotta love the CH. It's such a clean design.


----------



## stash64 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: UK Audi A3 (03GTI-Vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03GTI-Vr6* »_Damn... I hate you.







I'm just hatin' because the 3-door A3 won't be coming over here and it's so damn hawt! You're lucky to get all the cool toys over there. Nice choice of wheels too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm liking it a-lot so far!

I actually think the 5-door looks better than the 3-door. This is a surprise for me since I usually prefer coupes over sedans.


----------



## misterq (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: UK Audi A3 (stash64)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stash64* »_
I actually think the 5-door looks better than the 3-door. This is a surprise for me since I usually prefer coupes over sedans.

Second that. 5 door is hotter. I would not really go for 19's though its kinda getthover it.


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: UK Audi A3 (misterq)*

Sweet ride!


----------



## GhettoUK (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: UK Audi A3 (misterq)*

Thanks for the kind comments








As for this:

_Quote, originally posted by *misterq* »_
I would not really go for 19's though its kinda getthover it.


'ghetthover' what?


----------



## misterq (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: UK Audi A3 (GhettoUK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GhettoUK* »_Thanks for the kind comments








As for this:
'ghetthover' what?

Ghettover = the art of using the street as canvas.
New words not admitted to the dictionary yet. 
Car is sweet as it is, 19's just a little overkill. No offense mate.


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: UK Audi A3 (misterq)*

I agree, 19's are just too big. 18's are perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grimnebulin (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: UK Audi A3 (GhettoUK)*

You've got a beautiful car







I'm very jealous...the 3 door A3s look great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Darn Audi US... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: UK Audi A3 (GhettoUK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GhettoUK* »_









Would look perfect if was in a 4 door (5 door?) version.


_Modified by GTINC at 8:54 AM 2-10-2005_


----------



## ghostridermk317ozf1s (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: UK Audi A3 (GhettoUK)*

2 door, 4 door, no doors, that car is gorgeous! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

Yes indeed, the car is gorgeous!
What makes it so is the original Audi styling, but more, much more importantly is the lowering and the big wheels. 
And, of course, the excellent portrayal in those pictures. Nice ride, Excellent photos!! What an awesome job! 
btw, Ghetto, this is JaminBen from Audi-sport.net
Cheers!


----------



## GhettoUK (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks for the generous comments guys. Much appreciated!


----------



## AudiA3m (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: UK Audi A3 (GhettoUK)*

wow







that is freaken bad ass! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
please post more pics!


_Modified by AudiA3m at 8:55 AM 2-13-2005_


----------



## rs_t (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: UK Audi A3 (AudiA3m)*

Looks great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GhettoUK (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: UK Audi A3 (rs_t)*

Just uploaded two wallpapers to dub-life.co.uk 
I'm really proud about the way these pictures turned out, so i've uploaded them for you to use if you wish! 
(Note: Our site is still not complete so there will be some dead links - But watch out for us in 2005 in the UK Scene) 








Any comments/suggestions welcome


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: UK Audi A3 (GhettoUK)*

Too bad there's no link to the misc. gallery. That's a nice pic!















Those are sweet pics of your ride though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GhettoUK (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: UK Audi A3 (TooLow1.8T)*

Sorry here is the link: http://www.dub-life.co.uk/photoshoots/ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chriskle (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: UK Audi A3 - Updated! (GhettoUK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GhettoUK* »_
















love it. hate you.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: UK Audi A3 - Updated! (chriskle)*

wow that looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CarreraRS (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: UK Audi A3 - Updated! (GhettoUK)*

Lovely 'moody' pics esp the wall backdrop! It's gotta great stance with those classic wheels (must be hard to clean though but hey its worth it!)
Top pic looks like its in Moro Blue but obviously pearl black. Judging from your interior pic its a petrol - what engine?
What cam did you use? 
Good luck with your new site


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

I love the car....I think its a little form over function witht eh 19's. Bottom line boys is this. Those Wheels you see on this car are STANDARD on the Car in Europe if you get the S Line package. Yes you read that right. Also, from what I am hearing, based on the Sline that is comming on the A4 B7, its not just a pipe dream that those wheels will only be on Europes Sline. Susposedly these BBS Ch's are the wheels (18") that will be comming on the A3 in the SLine Pkg. Lets cross our fingers! I am waiting for the Sline to order...can only hope!


----------



## CarreraRS (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (NSalvatore)*

Those wheels are not standard in Europe, the five spoke 18"s RS6 style comes as standard with the SLine package for the A3


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: (CarreraRS)*

On the A3 3 Door, that is correct. Not on the Sportback. Since that is what we are getting in the US, that is what we are speaking about. Check Audi UK and equip an A3 Sportback Sline and report back.



_Modified by NSalvatore at 3:18 PM 3-2-2005_


----------



## GTIfreak (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: (NSalvatore)*

Too bad we don't have a 3-door coming here.








That is very very hot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CarreraRS (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (NSalvatore)*

Sorry, I didn't know you were refering to the Sportback version.
I have viewed the Audi UK site and it doesnt show these BBS style as standard wheels on the sline kit (only the 18" RS6 style shows). These BBS style are available on most models as a cost option. So far I have seen RS6 style wheels on sline packs in the rest of europe not just the UK .
Why isn't the 3dr available in the US?


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: (CarreraRS)*

The BBS are Def the SLine wheels on the Sportback in the UK. I am looking at the Audi site right now. Granted, Audi isnt helping becuase when I build my car the picture is comming up, so I have to use the small pic below but it is most certenly them. 
When you build an A3 it shows all the 3 door versions and engine options first. Then down below is the Sportbacks. The sportback Sline is alomst all the way to the bottom.

AoA said they are not bringing the A3 2door due too GTi/Golf/R32 sales. Audi wantes to make sure it differenciates itself....they dont want to blur the line for a consumer between the two brands.


----------



## CarreraRS (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (NSalvatore)*

From the Uk audi site.......
Sportback 3.2 q DSG SLine
STANDARD 225/40 R18 tyres with 7.5J x 18 '5 arm' design alloy wheels 
No Multi spoke BBS style as standard 
Browse thru new cars, select A3 sportback>price and spec>select any engine models with SLine trim......


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: (CarreraRS)*

I am looking specificly atht eh A3 site on Audi UK. All the way at the bottom that shows the A3 Sport Back Sline. There is no doubt the wheels are on the car in that picture. It just wont come up as a large picture like the others when the option was chosen. 
Also, here in the USA, the BBS CH wheels come as standard on the A4 Cab S Line also....


----------



## CarreraRS (Feb 28, 2005)

Yes I can see the little sportback image but it doesnt prove that the BBS are standard (from the image it may look like BBSs) with the SLine kit in the Europe as you stated. The information from my last reply is a texted evidence off Audi site.


----------



## GhettoUK (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: (NSalvatore)*

Are you judging it by this picture?








I can hardly see the wheels on this car.
I can tell you now, I have driven my car around quite alot, i've seen alot of sportbacks and 3dr a3s and I have not seen one other car with the same wheels as myself.
I did notice them as a cost option when I purchased my car but not in 19s
I certainly hope these wheels do not come as standard on any new A3, as I was hoping to be quite unique/individual (for the time being anyway)
PS. Thanks for all the great comments http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: (GhettoUK)*

The do not come as 19" they come as 18s, also yes that is those in the picture...you can see them. For some reason the Image does not load on Audi UK car config. 
Also the BBS CH is standard on the A4 Cab Sline in the US...and all the things that are being posted on AudiWorld about the upcomming US Sline will have these....the A4 is already moving in that direction.


----------



## GhettoUK (Feb 7, 2005)

Oh well, i've yet to see one with the same wheels. I just hope it stays that way


----------



## SAMMICHES (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: UK Audi A3 (AudiA3m)*

_Cleans up Keyboard_


----------



## GTI_CH (Aug 24, 2001)

engine? quattro?


----------

